# sudden nervousness



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello!
I'm new to the boards. I have lurked here a bit before and I'm hoping someone might have some insight on to what is happening with my Vizsla. His name is Zeus and he'll be 4 in March!

Randomly the other night we couldn't find him (which is weird because ususally he is on the couch snuggled up with us). Anyways, after searching we finally found him under the bed hiding, teeth chattering. We couldn't even get him to come out with food, so I fed him under the bed (which looking back i realize i probably shoudn't have done. rewarding him for being under there). Anyways we let him stay there and when we went to bed had to literally drag him out from underneath and place him on the bed. He slept there all night but was still very hesitant/tail tucked etc. 
The next morning I got up and opened the bedroom door and he didnt want to come into the living room, he kind of stood at the door and stretched his neck out to smell around (tail completely tucked). So basically he isn't comfortable anymore in the house, which is very weird. It's been 2 days of this odd behavior and I'm not sure what's going on but it's starting to freak me out and is actually very frustrating because he isn't acting himself.
This morning was the same thing. I took him out for a walk and on the way out he was as sprite as can be, on the way back home about 200 yards tail tucked, walking next to me, acting nervous/weird. I'm not sure what it is. Coming up the stairs even i pretty much had to push his butt up to get back into the house.

He seems to be most nervous around the living room and other spare room where our christmas tree is. I'm thinking maybe he got shocked by a light on the christmas tree?? I have NO idea
Has anyone ever had their vizsla act up like this, if so, how long did it take for them to get over it? I figured a good walk/hike would shake him loose and he would jsut go back to normal but that doesnt seem to be working.

Any thoughts/ suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

How long we're your Christmas tree/decorations up before this behaviour manifested itself? It sounds to me that his fear is directly correlated to them? Weird for a 4 yr old


----------



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

They tree/lights have been up for awhile (at least 2 weeks now.....) 
It is extremely unusual behavior for him.

We do have another dog in the house (a roommate whose dog we watch 90% of the time) who sometimes when left alone can do some damage to the house. The other day Apollo got into some trouble while they were home alone, so I was thinking maybe Zeus was an accomplice and he is nervous we may be finding something he did? But his strange behavior acted up the night before. so I'm kind of throwing that theory to the curb. 

just frustrating and I'm not sure how to help him.. he ate this morning for breakfast, but when he gets under the bed not even a grilled piece of lamb would take him out....


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I would check his body/mouth carefully for anything out of the ordinary. Pups tend to hide when they are not medically well. Has he been exposed to ticks? Feel all over his body and see if he squeals when you touch anything or if he has any lumps/scrapes/etc. If it doesn't resolve within a few days I would recommend a vet checkup just in case.


----------



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I wasn't home much last night (company xmas party) so I wasn't able to watch his behavior to closely. I will defnitely be staying in tonight to keep an eye on him. I live in Summit County in CO so he wouldn't really be susceptible to ticks, but I will definitely check him out tonight to see if he is in pain anywhere. If he is still being strange I'll make a vet appt in a couple days


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

At four years old he is way past any normal fear stages. By no means an expert but something had to happen while you were away or its medical. 
I would look for dark spots ( electrical burns) on either side of his mouth. Check all cords for any chew marks.
If it were me I would go ahead and have the vet check him out.


----------



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

we've checked him out completely...no pain or anything. no burn marks in or around his mouth. cords look good. he is still very skiddish. found him under the bed a moment ago so i dragged him out and closed the door. he was just laying on the couch when he started getting weird again, sniffing around and loooking all around the house, he just slid off the couch and came under the coffee table. somethings up......better than the past 2 nights but he is still very suspicious of something around the house.... bizarre....


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It could be something internal. You might want to make a quick trip to the vet for a checkup just in case.

I have 2 other ideas - could there be an animal under your house? I know my mom's dogs would go nuts when a cat or racoon would get under the house. 2nd idea is that you could have a small gas leak. Dog's noses are much more sensitive than our noses.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I've never experienced anything like this with my dogs, but my Dad has a Rat Terrier (which is a totally different dog, so this may not apply at all), but he's had a couple of occasions where something random scared the dog - one time the dog was sleeping at the top of the stairs in the dark and almost got stepped on - and then for days after he was extremely skiddish, wouldn't let anyone touch him, hid in the corner of the couch and he couldn't be coaxed with food. He stayed this way for a few days and then just as suddenly he would snap out of it and return to normal. I'm not sure if this is helpful or not - I would also suggest if he doesn't come around soon, then a trip to the vet might be in order.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

IF he is healthy then I would go outside for a long walk and see how he behaves. If he is OK during the walk, tail up and nose working fine, then I would isolate the place inside the house where the boy is most comfortable and least comfortable... I know it's not recommended by pro trainers to play with the dog inside the house, but you may try to get him interested in chasing you or something around the room.

=========
Our boy will be 2 and for a while he is afraid of the hallway that leads to the kitchen. I don't know why but he hugs the wall and runs across. Tried to walk him across but he freezes. It's a long rehab process to build him up bit by bit, frustrating sometimes but patience is key.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree with datacan about isolating as much as possible the "spot" that agitates him and I would also watch the time of the day for clues.

My dog was acting uncomfortable at the sound of heating pipes warming up and it is such a slight noise it took us a few days to understand the cause...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Stef! The dog I had just before Willie was a female Vizsla mix. She experienced two unfortunate incidents when she was young. She was stung by bees. Not a swarm... just one bee, but two times. Anyway, she behaved exactly like what you have described with Zeus. right down to hiding under the bed. So I was thinking that it's possible he was bitten by a spider that was lurking in your Christmas tree. Well, I'm probably way off, but it is possible. 

My dog generalized her fear to include any flying insects. I'm sorry to report that she never got over her fear, and so for her entire life I had to be very careful not to let any flies, etc. get into the house, or it was back under the bed for her!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have to say as soon I read your post I thought the same. Animal or insect!

Could be you have a mouse in the house or a raccoon or possum or other animal under the house. 

Also it could be electric noise. Did you recently get any new small appliances that are left on standby? Like a DVD player, ipod doc, TV??? These can sometimes emit a high pitch tone that humans barely hear that reacts badly with dogs. We had to get rid of a Bose iPod doc because of this.


----------



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback, I really appreciate it. I want to say this morning was "better" but still acting weird, and was underneath the bed at one point where I had to get really excited about going outside for a walk. 

I think even if it may be an insect bite or something of the sort, electrical shock maybe from the tree or garland, I'm going to take him to the vet just to be cautious... other than that continue to make the time in the house fun (playing and things). 

No changes beside putting the tree in the house which he isn't unfamiliar with. I just want him to feel better. I'll report back after this evening and vet check up.

What's up with the teeth chattering? it isn't very loud but i've heard when I've been next to him sometimes his teeth chattering.. any knowledge on that?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Is it possible that Zeus is actually cold? What do you keep your thermostat set at? The only time I've seen dogs shivering, with chattering teeth, is when they are cold (and usually old)! My solution: put a sweater on them. ;D ;D


----------



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

He could be cold, but he has never acted like this and our house is kept at a consistent warm temp. I know he gets cold easily i didn't really think of that, but he isn't shivering when is teeth are chattering. maybe i'll pick him up a new sweater or jacket today anyways as an early xmas gift


----------



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

Update: Zeus is back to normal. Weird 5 day freak out is over and hopefully doesn't come back!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Good hear that Zeus is back to normal


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Stef - did you ever find out why Zeus was acting scared?

I am glad he is back to normal!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Good for him!! I'm so glad he got over whatever it was!


----------



## Stef (Dec 19, 2012)

SkyyMax said:


> Stef - did you ever find out why Zeus was acting scared?
> 
> I am glad he is back to normal!


Never found out what his problem was! He finally just got over whatever it was on his own. (About 5 days). Glad he isn't afraid of our home and acting normal. 

Because of this thread he still did receive a new jacket for Xmas haha 

Thanks for all the kind words and advice. Kept me sane in a minor crisis with my pooch


Here's Z in his new jacket


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awww... Zeus looks very handsome in his new jacket!! I'm sure he will enjoy the warmth it gives him when he's in a chilly situation.


----------

